# Slideshow Software?



## denisemilic (Apr 22, 2006)

I am working with Mac OSX 10.4.5. I created a 200 image slideshow with animation and sound in Powerpoint and now I need to put it on a DVD so my father (who does not have a computer) can have a copy. 
1. Which software do I need?
2. Will I have to redo my slideshow or can I simply import the powerpoint version? 

Thanks in advance
Denise


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 22, 2006)

In iDVD, you can just add photos to create a slideshow:

http://www.apple.com/support/idvd/slideshow/


----------



## denisemilic (Apr 22, 2006)

I started out using idvd but the options were limited. For example I wanted to use 3 different audios plus some animations. I see there is a Slideshowpro plugin available. Will that give me more options? Anyone use it?


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 24, 2006)

iMovie: http://www.apple.com/ilife/imovie/

Looks like you can have multiple audio sources and do all sorts of cool crossfades, etc. (Next time don't start a presentation in Powerpoint that you want to actually be able to DO anything with. He he.) 

Here's more on creating a dvd from powerpoint:
http://www.masterviews.com/2005/11/22/presentation_to_dvd_convert_powerpoint.htm

Looks like you need to choose one third party app they list on the aforementioned page in order to convert the powerpoint to a dvd acceptable format.


----------

